# Dirt Road Tips



## millsap

Hi,
does anyone have tips on plowing dirt roads? I use feet, and still end up tearing up more driveway than I want. It seems you either get all the snow (and scrape a lot of dirt), or you have to leave a couple of inches of snow. 
Thanks!


----------



## festerw

Toss the shoes they'll just leave trenches, bump the plow up a little and leave an inch or so of snow. Once it packs down you'll be able to just put it in float and go.


----------



## millsap

....I was wondering if that would be better. I am getting the trenches, so makes sense.
Thanks Festerw.
Mike


----------



## Kenyou

I seen a Blizzard plow in the shop the other day while getting my truck worked on. A piece of Schedual 80 pipe with slot the a tad bigger than the thickness of the cutting edge cut into it. Then you have to have a bracket at each end of it to bolt it in place. On each end was one half of a large ball bearing about the size of the pipe welded into place. The was done to prevent the corners from digging in. From what my mechanic says, gravel roads is all that this guy does. I wanted to put one on my CP-8 but I can't figure out how to make the bracket because the poly goes right to the edge.


----------



## mercer_me

I plow almost all dirt. I don't use shoes and I doen't have any problems.


----------



## magik235

I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. After plowing it for 23 years, nothing has improved my plowing as much as the 2" pipe yard guard. Thank you Avitare for the suggestions. Check out the yard guard thread at http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47451&highlight=yard+guard&page=3

My current vehicle is a 1971 CJ5 with a 225CID odd-fire V6, HEI ignition, Heddman headers, 390 Holley 4 barrell, FlowKooler high capacity waterpump, 100 amp Proform alternator, Optima battery, T14 3 speed transmission, Dana 18 transfer case, Dana 44 rear axle and a Dana 27 in front. More pictures can be seen at http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2608975/1


----------

